

Hacking a knitting machine - mm_mm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/fashion/fashion-blog/2012/jan/26/why-i-hacked-knitting-machine

======
grifaton
I think this is interesting because it's the first time I've seen "hacking"
presented in a positive light in the media.

